# Old welch's bottle



## sophiee (Oct 22, 2015)

I just found the bottle below in the ground close to the entrance of what according to stories I've heard is an old cave where a long time ago a distillery was for moonshine. I'm not sure whether it's true. I cleaned this bottle and it's an "Welch's" bottle, so I think it must be an old grape juice bottle.I searched already for more than hour online to see whether I could find a similar picture of the same bottle, but couldn't find anything. I cleaned the bottle really well and am able to read some numbers on the bottom. I attached 3 images I took to this post. Does anyone know anything about this, or could point me in the right direction to find more about this bottle?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2015)

Don't know much about it but would guess from the 1970's & not very valuable or collectible. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

Appears to be a quart size bottle. Looks to be made in the 1960-70's. Welch's bottled juice,  from the 1890's or earlier in a wide array of bottles from half pints up to gallons.  It is not a high value bottle. Moonshiners in my area , used every type of household bottle available for their product. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 22, 2015)

hate to say it , but it's junk.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry, I agree with the others even though indelicately said, It is NOT a collectible item.       Jim


----------

